# Head Scritches



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Nemo is settling in and falling in love with all the attention.

Here she is chilling out with me as I watched tv and gave her head scitches. She was so in love with the scritches, that she twisted her head right around like an owl and tilted upside down. It was really freakiy looking!











Just a few minutes of preening before her nap!


----------



## willshakespeare (Jan 3, 2014)

Awe! She's so cute. She certainly looks like she enjoys those scritches!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Aww that's so lovely  she sure enjoys a head rub alright


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

That's so gorgeous!! Looks like she's enjoying the attention. She obviously trusts you!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh what a great bond you have that she went to sleep on your lap!!! Sooooo jealous!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, she's such a sweet girl and very lucky to have you now!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*That is too precious! What ad adorable little snuggle bug she is! *


----------



## Birdymom (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh goodness, she really like her mom's long nails!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle,

Beautiful little Nemo is certainly enjoying the good fortune of having such a loving and attentive Momma!
She looks exquisitely happy. :thumbsup:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

it seems you have a strong bond there  she is adorable! thanks for sharing these photos


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

What a little darling she is


----------



## Ashlyn (Jan 17, 2014)

That is so sweet! I hope that my own little Boshi will trust me enough like that at some point  I've managed to rub his little tummy while he stands on my finger, and he doesn't seem to mind that too much haha! Were still trying to form a close bond, we've only been together for about a week! 
I look forward to having a little best friend like yours! :budge:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome!!  She looks beautiful and is obviously loving it


----------



## Mila (Jan 20, 2014)

awesome.


----------

